

My favorite habit: Write three positive things about today - kine
http://zackshapiro.com/post/39849627950/my-favorite-habit-write-three-positive-things-about

======
paradox95
When I'm having an exceptionally bad week, around Wednesday or Thursday, just
to get myself through the rest of the week I tell myself a couple of GOOD
things that I could make happen, might happen or will happen that day. This
makes the already bad week not seem so bad for the last few days.

~~~
kine
That's awesome! You should give this habit a try, maybe you can preemptively
avoid those Wednesdays and Thursdays.

------
katebilling
Hey Zack

Great to see you are on board with 3GoodThings! I've been doing it since
18.6.12 and can attest to the MASSIVE difference its made to my headspace,
experience of life and overall positivity. You might be interested in the wee
community that's grown up around my daily posting on FB -
<https://www.facebook.com/thehappinessexperiment>

Keep up the great work and inspire others through your practice.

KateB

------
jboland
There is a whole field of psychology called positive psychology, and this is
one of its practices. I don't know how well accepted it is in the entire
psychological community, but I remember hearing about it in some undergrad
classes. Here is an article discussing it some more:

[http://www.health.harvard.edu/newsweek/positive-
psychology-i...](http://www.health.harvard.edu/newsweek/positive-psychology-
in-practice.htm)

------
jwdunne
It seems like a useful technique but I'm wondering if it would be more
beneficial to develop techniques that prevent dwelling on the past overall?
Things such as mindfulness, which I've been developing recently, really,
really help me.

It seems depression and stress were a defining factor in my life, a remaining
constant - negative thinking was winning. Then I started practising
mindfulness and I've felt more free than I ever have.

~~~
kine
I think it's natural to think about the past, this habit is all about priming
your brain for positive thinking so when you do look back, you see the
positive first rather than the negative.

------
jonathanwallace
This is one of my app ideas that I've implemented a few times over the last
few years. I've even purchased two domains towards the effort. I love hearing
that others are doing it as well.

------
weslly
I've been depressed for some years and in most of my days and weeks there's
just _nothing_ I can consider as a good/positive thing.

~~~
kine
I'm incredibly sorry to hear that, Weslly. Perhaps consider therapy, talking
to someone can be an amazing outlet.

------
thatusertwo
I was in a rut a few months ago, at some point I decided to try this out, it
helped 'change' my mind.

